# Cambea's, Beverly Weddington



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Hi everyone!

My search for a maltese puppy from a reputable local breeder continues. I had found an adorable female puppy, but as I gathered information, I realized she was probably puppy-milled (the lady wanted to meet me at a produce stand "to save me a drive", she didn't own the parents, and when I googled her phone number, I found ads for six other kinds of puppies!!!). I was upset, because I had already met the pup and of course I loved her (all pups are so cute!)

Anyway, the search moves on. I've located a breeder with pups available, in my price range, and she seems very kind and reputable. Her name is Beverly Weddington and she breeds Cambea's Bichon Frise and Maltese -- her website is http://www.cambeas.com/ Do any of you know of her? From her website, the health guarantees, and her emails to me, she seems very trustworthy. The thing is, I want to be sure before I drive all the way to Clearwater to pick up my pup! (I don't want to drive all the way there just to find out that she's not what she appears, and I can't adopt one of her lovely puppies.)

Let me know if any of you have an opinion!































Love!
Cindy (soon to be, HOPING!! an owner of a Malt puppy!)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi, do you know which are the puppy's dam and sire?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

welcome to sm from a fellow floridian


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 31 2005, 07:44 PM
> *welcome to sm from a fellow floridian
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Hello to you too! Yay Florida!









Anyway, I called the lady at Cambea's (Beverly) and we spoke on the phone for nearly an hour! She is so kind and was glad to hear from me. She said she didn't have any females available at the moment, but a little boy pup who might love to meet me. I'm driving up there on FRIDAY!!!!   



































to meet her, meet the pups, and see how everything is going up there. The one I'm looking at is the little male from Juliet, seen here: 

http://www.cambeas.com/julietmale.jpg 

ISN'T HE SO CUTE









(I already forgot the name of the Sire, oops, sorry K/C's mom!!.) 

The breeder says she breeds for companionship; and what more do I need from my little pup!







 

I HAD had my heart set on a little girl, but if I fall in love with this little fur-man, I guess it will be all right!









Anyway, let me know what you all think! :lol:


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Aww, he sure is a cutie pie!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He is precious.... Males make wonderful pets (neutered, of course). I truly do not think you will regret having a male Malt... I think they are just soooo wonderful!!!!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

everytime i see malts from the barbarella line (sorry kc's mom!!!), i cringe. long story, bad experience with the barbarella herself. 

this is a different breeder so i'm sure its unrelated. good luck.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Jun 1 2005, 09:54 PM
> *everytime i see malts from the barbarella line (sorry kc's mom!!!), i cringe. long story, bad experience with the barbarella herself.
> 
> this is a different breeder so i'm sure its unrelated. good luck.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67835*


[/QUOTE]

No problem.... When I was on the Always site the other day after the posts about the puppies and saw CH E-Z it reminded me of your situation with your breeder.... that was just an awful experience.... And so odd that it was a breeder who I believe had a good reputation at one time...


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

What a sweet boy!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

he's beautiful~!!! i'm so excited for you









let us know how friday goes. i hope you find your new pet


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

He really is a doll!! When I got Massimo I had the choice of a boy or girl, and I intended on getting a girl.....but I TOTALLY fell in LOOOVE with Massimo. So that's who I brought home!! 

-c


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Jun 1 2005, 04:47 PM
> *I HAD had my heart set on a little girl, but if I fall in love with this little fur-man, I guess it will be all right!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well you can just be like me and have a little boy, give it a girsl name and put pink bows in its hair (sorry Sunny) lol. Turns out my friend who I havnt seen in like a year is doing the same thing, a little boy named Cocoa and dressed in pink....so you can join the club, boys make great pets and I love Sunny's personality, there just tends to be more fun stuff to get for a girl dog.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I had my heart set on a girl when I found Brinkley. She didn't have any girls available and this little guy needed a home.







I am SO glad that I changed my mind...I don't know what I would do without him. His personality doesn't go well with bows and frills, so that is why I get so _jealous_ of all the cutesy girl dogs.







But someday I will get a girl and frill her up! I wouldn't trade my baby boy for anything!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

In my personal experience and I hate to generalize but ...... and I believe I heard someone say something similar before.... Kallie, my female loves me but Catcher, my neutered male, is _*in love *_with me... I hate to say it but he just totally is "in to me"!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 2 2005, 12:50 PM
> *In my personal experience and I hate to generalize but ...... and I believe I heard someone say something similar before....  Kallie, my female loves me but Catcher, my neutered male, is in love with me...  I hate to say it but he just totally is "in to me"!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I've had a lot of breeders tell me that.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 2 2005, 10:50 AM
> *In my personal experience and I hate to generalize but ...... and I believe I heard someone say something similar before....  Kallie, my female loves me but Catcher, my neutered male, is in love with me...  I hate to say it but he just totally is "in to me"!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Aww, that's so sweet.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Aww! You guys are so nice! I'm so glad that you folk with male dogs are telling me that it's a good thing -- I want him to be "in to me!"

Yay!







I can't wait! I really do hope this works out, he's just an adorable little guy in the picture, and the lady has two bedrooms that are the "puppy rooms" in her home -- good sign, right?!









Anyway, I've found out more:

The pup is Sired by Giotto, seen here: http://www.cambeas.com/malteseframe2.jpg

the dad is 4.5 pounds, and the mom is 6 pounds. the little 12-week pup is 2 pounds. seems like a good solid size.

He's paper and crate trained (apparently, though if that turns out to be less than true, it will be okay!)























Okay, I'm going to stop getting all excited -- no sense in getting my hopes up! But, it looks good so far! Wish me luck tomorrow on my LONG drive!

Cheers,
Cindy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I sure hope it all works out well tomorrow.... You should decide if you want a mellow baby or a more spirited one. Catcher has been mellow since the day I got him. He has always been very peaceful and trusting. If those are traits that are appealing to you, be sure to ask the breeder. Also, I think you'll be able to tell. When you pick him up he should cuddle at your neck and be peaceful and happy to be near you.

Kallie's breeder had told me that Kallie was a handfull.... and she still is.... very high spirited and not at all mellow... so it is nice to have one of each personality ... but since you're going to have just one for a while (maybe always) it is important to try to find a dog with a temperament that suits you..... 

Good luck and keep us posted.... I'll be crossing my fingers that all works out for you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi again.... I just now googled the sire of your possible new baby and found his pedigree. You can see it here: http://www.cambeas.com/giottopedigree.htm

From the puppy's great grandfather, CH Angels Risques Barbarellas Reb, on back, he has most of the same line as Catcher!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Good luck,

Write down all your questions , cause when you see there pretty faces you will forget.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Cindy,

Good Luck tommorow! The sire and the pup are adorable.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Good luck!! I can't wait to hear from you!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

the sire is beautiful







his coat is gorgeous


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani+Jun 2 2005, 04:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, that's so sweet.






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68247
[/B][/QUOTE]

From my experience with both females and males, it depends on the individual personality of the puppy. Both neutered males and spayed females can be very lovable if they are of the Maltese or Shih Tzu breed since both breeds when fixed have that lovable personality and both are like having furchildren.

Susan & my furkidz in NJ


----------

